# Top Sante magazine looking for 40+ first-time pregnant women



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi everyone - I've just seen this on the ******** of Top Sante magazine:

http://www.********.com/top.sante.magazine?v=wall

Top Santé MagazineARE YOU 40 AND PREGNANT FOR THE FIRST TIME? If you or someone you know fits this exact criteria and fancy coming along to a fun and super-stylish London photo shoot this Friday for Top Sante magazine, please email your story, picture and contact details to [email protected]

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

